# Shipping container and customs



## Bilton_d (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi,
Recently emigrated here but we are currently have a real nightmare getting our shipping container released.
It arrived 20th November!!!!
My wife is a returning OFW and i hold the 13A visa with Alien Registration Card
I have been getting strange requests from the broker for pictures of this and that .... The vacuum cleaner used for cleaning the car etc
We can't get any real answer as to why there is such a delay.

Did anyone else have an issues?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Bilton_d, and so hopefully someone who has shipped a container here will have some information for you but... I haven't come across anything other than smooth sailing for those that have shipped containers here and really you should have had your stuff delivered by now.

So what do you think is going on  Are they also asking for some sort of express fee to release your container.


----------



## Bilton_d (Jan 11, 2021)

No fee has been mentioned but the port fees are now going to be horrendous!!!! 
I was told 3-5 days so im a little worried about what is going on


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Before Duterte the custom was very corrupt, often delayed to get huge storage fees or to make owners giving up so the custom got the things for free. For exporting Filipinos too.
But then Duterte fired the highest bosses for both custom and LTO as well as some high positioned within the justice system, which of what I have heared it seem to have scared others to be less/no corrupt. Yours is the first I have heared of since then within custom.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Seems to be a problem somewhere concerning your container, as i know of japan surplus stores that are getting regular deliveries !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Bilton_d said:


> No fee has been mentioned but the port fees are now going to be horrendous!!!!
> I was told 3-5 days so im a little worried about what is going on


Other then sentimental value do you have anything in your container that they might want? and if I'm not mistaken you aren't supposed to pay anything you have I think a 6 month window to get your products delivered to the Philippines but there is a monetary limit of goods so if you fall in that range then you shouldn't be paying anything.

And so maybe it's time for you to contact someone else at the port with your delay, I prefer using Facebook it seems to get answers much quicker than the websites. Bureau of Customs

Another link but it's a website Bureau of Customs

Some more information I found Duty Free Shipments

Customs FAQs on Importation
FAQ


----------



## Bilton_d (Jan 11, 2021)

Basically our whole life possessions!!!!
We arrived with 1 suitcase each


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

There seems to be some confusion over duty allowances for immigration into the Philippines. The SRRV allows exemption of customs duties & taxes for one time importation of household goods & personal effects worth up to US$7,000.00. Balikbayans get $500 each but I've seen no mention of other visa holders so assume $500 also.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> There seems to be some confusion over duty allowances for immigration into the Philippines. .....


I have a Dutch friend with a local spouse. When they go back to Europe for their annual trip they each take two large suitcases with other suitcases nestled inside them.

On the return flight, they bring back 5 or 6 suitcases each, filled with purchases from Europe. They simply walk through the nothing to declare with a porter or three in tow with their bags.

All they do is wear business suits on the return flight. ( Actually they change mid air.)

They say they have never been stopped.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I have a Dutch friend with a local spouse. When they go back to Europe for their annual trip they each take two large suitcases with other suitcases nestled inside them.
> 
> On the return flight, they bring back 5 or 6 suitcases each, filled with purchases from Europe. They simply walk through the nothing to declare with a porter or three in tow with their bags.
> 
> ...


Interesting possible loop hole so maybe Immigration personnel think that those well dressed are diplomats.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Bilton and welcome to the forum, sorry to hear of your frustrations to date and hope you get it sorted out soon.
My first question to you would be did you use a reputable and experienced company, excellent track record and references? Yes they cost more than the dubious operators but when one entrusts shipping their lives to another country in my opinion it's worth paying extra. Perhaps you did this so there may be other issues but if your shipment arrived in November it has gone on too long and for your broker not to resolve let alone communicate the issues quickly to you the client is a big big worry.
My second question is, under what pretence/visa qualifications did you ship your goods? That may be the problem and your broker/shipper should have had all that sorted out before your container was loaded onto a ship in your country or for that matter due diligence before you engaged the company that shipped your goods.

As Gary D said there seems to be confusion for many, including shipping companies with regards to duties and taxes payable or not. Research as we did for over 12 to 18 months.
From memory,,,, slap me if I'm wrong but returning OFW's have limited cash value for shipping back to PH. My better half as a returning Filipino with permanent residency in another country for more than 5 years was able to ship PH. 250K so not much in my opinion but apparently enough to not raise any eyebrows here even with 8 pages of typed manifest, we loaded over a 3 week period and compiled the manifest, all he had to do was go to the brokers office in Manila (6 hours drive south) some 2 weeks prior to the ship landing for a few formalities, passport and AU residency copies, AU and PH. drivers licence, visual ID and conformation with their attorney, a few signatures etc. 3 weeks later the container arrived here on a short semi and a mini van with 5 or 6 workers to unload into the house and studio, Ben directed where to place everything and myself and the manager checked off the manifest,,,,, not that I was worried as the original numbered seal had not been touched. 

I tell a lie, my bad, just talking to Ben and he reminded me that our broker did send us an email requesting more information/description on 4 or 5 items on the manifest requested by customs which we answered and no problems. Our container was on the wharf for less than 5 days and though we paid higher than other companies quotes we are happy we went that way. We had many phone and email conversations with the shipping company and their forwarder in Manila before we engaged their services.

OMO but I would be asking more questions of your broker/forwarder, you are employing them and as you say the holding costs must be adding up.

We wish you luck.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Interesting possible loop hole so maybe they think that they are diplomats.


Philippines tend to give difference to people that they perceive as being powerful. 

Suits and ties on an international flight indicates a successful and therefore powerful person, not to be bothered over petty customs rules.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

This is sort of wake up call for those that want to retire and ship their worldly goods to the Philippines and it appears not so smooth sailing after all.

I'll just add one more thing, if you really can't live without something and it can fit into a Balikbayan Box do it and sell your goods and use that money to buy new items here and what about the shipping costs, I'm not sure it's worth all this hassle the Bureaucracy and Red Tape is thick.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> Philippines tend to give difference to people that they perceive as being powerful.
> 
> Suits and ties on an international flight indicates a successful and therefore powerful person, not to be bothered over petty customs rules.


We should never judge a book by its cover. It, and only an opinion seems that a "white" foreigner like myself that has landed/departed here 30 or 40 times over the many years in shorts and T-shirt has never been stopped nor questioned and if I were? Nothing to hide.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> This is sort of wake up call for those that want to retire and ship their worldly goods to the Philippines and it appears not so smooth sailing after all.
> 
> I'll just add one more thing, if you really can't live without something and it can fit into a Balikbayan Box do it and sell your goods and use that money to buy new items here and what about the shipping costs, I'm not sure it's worth all this hassle the Bureaucracy and Red Tape is thick.


Yes Mark a wake up call for some, a reality check for others, shipping goods costs money and has to be weighed up for each individual. While I won't get into the real value of what we shipped for us it was worth the research and cost. We sold some AU 65/70K of things we didn't need, artworks and collectables through a fine auction house, tools and equipment etc through FB. Cars and film trucks/equipment (business) were sold, another AU 500K, I miss my Merc and Ben misses his 508 wagon (not available here) I miss my Landcruiser tray back, these things we offloaded in Australia were peripheral to my retirement and our future but our 5K king bed, the fine art I wanted to keep we did ship, the quality linen, the 65" curved, 65" flat and 55" flat bedroom tv, the 10K leather lounge suite, over 1,000 CD's (sold my record collection) and yes while most if not all music is available online I am old school and like to shove on a CD. Furniture that you love, tools and equipment that is 240V 50/60 cycles, fine crockery, quality S/S kitchen everything, desktop gaming computer with 36" curved screen (try and but that here). the list goes on and as said all are different.

The things we shipped here were not replaceable or if so more expensive to replace,,,,,,, a 5K bed 1 year old in Oz we might sell for a fifth or if luck a quarter of the price, the 8K we paid for shipping was minuscule to having quality and what we wanted here, this took research and lots of number crunching but honestly unless you go to Rustans or the likes?

Our decision to engage a shipping company came through phone calls, google research as well as plenty of questions on expat sites and valuable info was gained,,,,,,, including "if you can't live without it". You will never make a silk purse from a sows ear. What we shipped is not available here and was our choice to send and go through the hoops, absolutely no regrets,,,, LOL I do sleep well.

The OP needs to hold his shipping company and or their broker/forwarder accountable and can easily look at his/her contract with the above. Though we can offer to help if and where we can it seems the horse bolted and as said in my previous post, the research needs to be done before the container is loaded/received.

OMO. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Bilton_d (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi all,

Yes we did our research on the company and to be honest the UK side went really well, they have assigned Santa Fe in the PH who are a large reputable company.

We think things started to go wrong when we arrived as we were not contacted until after we cleared our covid testing, quarantine and travelled out of manila to the province which involves 2 week quarantine period.

We applied for tax free status which has been approved, my wife is a returning filipino of 20 years but dual citizenship and i hold the 13A non quota visa.

We had strange requests for pictures of the items, car vacuum cleaner, cordless drill, scaffolding tower to name a few along with 2 chsinsaw's which has really delayed things even though you can buy the things anywhere.
There is nothing on the UK sites to say they are prohibited but apparently they are without a permit, applied for the permit, permit approved but now customs won't accept the permit and want to remove them from the container at the Port, if i only knew where in the 20ft fully packed container they are.
I have said i will hand them in when we unpack now waiting on approval
I don't really fancy customs opening the container to find 1 box, i doubt they would be careful unpacking and repacking plus they don't have insurance for damage let alone loss or theft.

We hope we are over the worst now but i'm concerned about port charges ..... Might jyst refer that back to the importer who told us 7 days!!!!
Which i have the email


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

bigpearl said:


> We should never judge a book by its cover. It, and only an opinion seems that a "white" foreigner like myself that has landed/departed here 30 or 40 times over the many years in shorts and T-shirt has never been stopped nor questioned and if I were? Nothing to hide.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I always land casually dressed but never with more than two suitcases and I also never have had any problems nor had anything to hide.

Perhaps the fact that half the couple was local, we foreigners get a bit of a pass at some things.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

bigpearl said:


> Yes Mark a wake up call for some, a reality check for others, shipping goods costs money and has to be weighed up for each individual. While I won't get into the real value of what we shipped for us it was worth the research and cost. We sold some AU 65/70K of things we didn't need, artworks and collectables through a fine auction house, tools and equipment etc through FB. Cars and film trucks/equipment (business) were sold, another AU 500K, I miss my Merc and Ben misses his 508 wagon (not available here) I miss my Landcruiser tray back, these things we offloaded in Australia were peripheral to my retirement and our future but our 5K king bed, the fine art I wanted to keep we did ship, the quality linen, the 65" curved, 65" flat and 55" flat bedroom tv, the 10K leather lounge suite, over 1,000 CD's (sold my record collection) and yes while most if not all music is available online I am old school and like to shove on a CD. Furniture that you love, tools and equipment that is 240V 50/60 cycles, fine crockery, quality S/S kitchen everything, desktop gaming computer with 36" curved screen (try and but that here). the list goes on and as said all are different.
> 
> The things we shipped here were not replaceable or if so more expensive to replace,,,,,,, a 5K bed 1 year old in Oz we might sell for a fifth or if luck a quarter of the price, the 8K we paid for shipping was minuscule to having quality and what we wanted here, this took research and lots of number crunching but honestly unless you go to Rustans or the likes?
> 
> ...


Steve, you mentioned your vehicles, the idea of never driving my beloved BMWs again might be enough to stop me from retiring there. 🙂


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Manitoba said:


> I always land casually dressed but never with more than two suitcases and I also never have had any problems nor had anything to hide.
> 
> Perhaps the fact that half the couple was local, we foreigners get a bit of a pass at some things.


Same here, plus I don't make eye contact with them lol


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Bilton_d said:


> We had strange requests for pictures of the items, car vacuum cleaner, cordless drill, scaffolding tower to name a few along with 2 chsinsaw's which has really delayed things even though you can buy the things anywhere.
> There is nothing on the UK sites to say they are prohibited but apparently they are without a permit, applied for the permit, permit approved but now customs won't accept the permit and want to remove them from the container at the Port, if i only knew where in the 20ft fully packed container they are.
> I have said i will hand them in when we unpack now waiting on approval
> I don't really fancy customs opening the container to find 1 box, i doubt they would be careful unpacking and repacking plus they don't have insurance for damage let alone loss or theft.
> ...


There it is the Chain Saws! Thats what got you.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Steve, you mentioned your vehicles, the idea of never driving my beloved BMWs again might be enough to stop me from retiring there. 🙂


But you want to drive here... Are you sure about that?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We were told 5 days free on the docks/in port and cleared on day 3 or 4. The cost will add up for you now but maybe there is a way to get out of the the storage fees caused in my opinion by your forwarder, research dictated that given the laws here we needed to sell our chainsaws, guns etc in OZ as I probably couldn't justify 3 hedge trimmers, 2 Honda brush cutters, a petrol blower, 2 generators and simply purchased a knock off brand that looked like the Sthils we sold, (sadly failed and awaiting repair,,,, ) there are plenty of posts here and other sites from myself and others with relation to Chainsaws in PH. and ones obligations.
OMO but I personally believe that your shipper and forwarder should be accountable, the people you employed for a seamless transition to the Philippines,,,,,,,, my shipping company told me what not to send and a chainsaw was on the list, DVD's, CD's pornographic material etc etc. Our DVD's were sold in OZ and the CD's, my beloved music was split into several boxes and on the manifest, file cases 3 boxes, data files 1 box, never questioned, while yes I took the risk but didn't fuel the fire. I have also sent a chainsaw in a Balakbayan Box with other stuff, brand new still in box and called it a wood saw.
On the customs site we found the list of prohibited imports and consultation with our forwarder in Manila added more to their list. We were also creative with what we called tome things on the manifest. 

Good luck and hope it gets sorted soon for you and your wife.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Manitoba said:


> I always land casually dressed but never with more than two suitcases and I also never have had any problems nor had anything to hide.
> 
> Perhaps the fact that half the couple was local, we foreigners get a bit of a pass at some things.


Ben (local) and I travel together most of the time.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Bilton_d (Jan 11, 2021)

I applied and have the peit 26th


bigpearl said:


> We were told 5 days free on the docks/in port and cleared on day 3 or 4. The cost will add up for you now but maybe there is a way to get out of the the storage fees caused in my opinion by your forwarder, research dictated that given the laws here we needed to sell our chainsaws, guns etc in OZ as I probably couldn't justify 3 hedge trimmers, 2 Honda brush cutters, a petrol blower, 2 generators and simply purchased a knock off brand that looked like the Sthils we sold, (sadly failed and awaiting repair,,,, ) there are plenty of posts here and other sites from myself and others with relation to Chainsaws in PH. and ones obligations.
> OMO but I personally believe that your shipper and forwarder should be accountable, the people you employed for a seamless transition to the Philippines,,,,,,,, my shipping company told me what not to send and a chainsaw was on the list, DVD's, CD's pornographic material etc etc. Our DVD's were sold in OZ and the CD's, my beloved music was split into several boxes and on the manifest, file cases 3 boxes, data files 1 box, never questioned, while yes I took the risk but didn't fuel the fire. I have also sent a chainsaw in a Balakbayan Box with other stuff, brand new still in box and called it a wood saw.
> On the customs site we found the list of prohibited imports and consultation with our forwarder in Manila added more to their list. We were also creative with what we called tome things on the manifest.
> 
> ...


Its just being a fiasco to put it politely!!! 
There is nothing on the UK side to say there are any restrictions, all the delays over 10,000php worth of chainsaws 
We sent the father in law 2 via boxes in the past .... I'll have to get them back ha ga


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Steve, you mentioned your vehicles, the idea of never driving my beloved BMWs again might be enough to stop me from retiring there. 🙂


Dennis? from memory, sorry if I got it wrong. Yes we loved all our cars but don't miss them, went from 6 down to 3 and then one and sold that to a mate only 6 months ago as it was sitting at the airport in long term parking and I couldn't get back there. A car should not be a reason to stop you moving as most,,,,,, most are available here but more expensive. We only have 1 SUV and 2 bikes, purchased the car new 18 months ago and we have clocked up a whole 9,500 kilometres. For us it is a set of wheels and no need for fancy cars these days but each to their own.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> But you want to drive here... Are you sure about that?


I have been driving here for 9 years Mark and never a problem,,,,, try Athens, lol. In fact it was only 2 years ago that Ben got the courage up to drive around in Manila, prior to that I did all the driving until we got on an expressway.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My stress level went way down after I began using public transportation and I didn't have to mess the hectic driving, rude drivers, deal with parking or the other fees involved in owning a vehicle LTO and it appears it's only getting harder to own a decent automobile and taking the bus I could actually spend my time viewing and relaxing heck evening eating.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry to continue off topic.
Yep I hear you Mark but I don't mind the occasional adrenaline hit of Manila traffic or even San Fernando City for that matter can be a bit of a rush but only briefly. What I like, aside from the C-19 impositions now is the ability to jump in the car or on one of the bikes and go exploring and not have to worry about time tables etc. We mostly share the driving so one or the other is relaxing. The cost of owning and maintaining wheels here is negligible but the time and inconvenience I saw Ben go through with the bikes to reregister is B/S, the car being new is not required to suffer that for 3 years,,,,,,,,, time to buy a new one in 18 months?
When we lived in Manila 8 years ago we never had a car and didn't need one, Ben had his bike to go to work but most times jumped in a jeepney for fear of being killed. If we lived in Manila we really wouldn't need private transport as there is plenty of public utilities there.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Sorry to continue off topic.
> Yep I hear you Mark but I don't mind the occasional adrenaline hit of Manila traffic or even San Fernando City for that matter can be a bit of a rush but only briefly. What I like, aside from the C-19 impositions now is the ability to jump in the car or on one of the bikes and go exploring and not have to worry about time tables etc. We mostly share the driving so one or the other is relaxing. The cost of owning and maintaining wheels here is negligible but the time and inconvenience I saw Ben go through with the bikes to reregister is B/S, the car being new is not required to suffer that for 3 years,,,,,,,,, time to buy a new one in 18 months?
> When we lived in Manila 8 years ago we never had a car and didn't need one, Ben had his bike to go to work but most times jumped in a jeepney for fear of being killed. If we lived in Manila we really wouldn't need private transport as there is plenty of public utilities there.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I havent' given up yet on buying a vehicle but for sure it'll need to have 4 wheels and airconditioning would be another plus.

Guy riding new motorcycle in front of our house just minutes ago hit the back end of a van that was backing up and the motorcycle horn wasn't working so he was saying "Honk honk Honk" LOL his new Yahama 155cc damaged now.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Manitoba said:


> Philippines tend to give difference to people that they perceive as being powerful.
> 
> Suits and ties on an international flight indicates a successful and therefore powerful person, not to be bothered over petty customs rules.


 Oh I hadn't thought of that, had planned to skip bringing any my suits e g a "bank boss" type, planned to buy a posh Barong Tagalog after arriving to dress up in when needed, but perhaps I better bring a suit.


M.C.A. said:


> This is sort of wake up call for those that want to retire and ship their worldly goods to the Philippines and it appears not so smooth sailing after all.
> 
> I'll just add one more thing, if you really can't live without something and it can fit into a Balikbayan Box do it and sell your goods and use that money to buy new items here and what about the shipping costs, I'm not sure it's worth all this hassle the Bureaucracy and Red Tape is thick.


 Yes. I were allready selling almost everything, because the transport costs are so high anyway.


bigpearl said:


> We should never judge a book by its cover. It, and only an opinion seems that a "white" foreigner like myself that has landed/departed here 30 or 40 times over the many years in shorts and T-shirt has never been stopped nor questioned and if I were? Nothing to hide.


 But did you bring many suitcases at same time as the dressed up couple?



M.C.A. said:


> There it is the Chain Saws! Thats what got you.


 Yes, such need SPECIAL permit and need *special reason* to get permit (as e g being forestry owner) *so few get such permit.* In Phils DENR *confiscate *many chainsaws because oif not having permit. I suppouse the reason for demand of permit for chainsaw depend of it'¨s common with illegal loggings. I know many rural living people owning forest too, but only two with chainsaw. So I sold mine in preparing to move and will buy an other after got permit -. if I will get any  Perhaps I will not just because being foreignet, because* foreigners aren¨t allowed to do any chainsaw work *even if get some type work permit.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I've only experienced riding in a nice comfortable personal vehicle a couple times when visiting the PI with where we go, and know its a game changer in personal comfort there.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sorry to go off topic yet again.

*








unlawful use of chain saw - 6 years in jail


I sought a Tree trimming business in my area to trim many trees in our titled compound. None existed. I finally found a guy who owns a chainsaw through a friend of a friend. I offered him work to trim the trees. His reply was no, that he didn't want to go to prison because it's not registered...




tinyurl.com




*
Re chainsaws and legalities.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

To Lunkan and readers.

"But did you bring many suitcases at same time as the dressed up couple?"

Generally we have 2 suitcases each plus carryon, sometimes more. When I came back in March 2020 I had 1 large suitcase, carryon and laptop, 3 boxes that I paid excess baggage on 2 (not cheap) and never had a problem aside from wrangling it all into and out through the airports, Ben was waiting with the car at NAIA and helped once I got out onto the concourse. I was dressed in shorts, t-shirt and slippers (changed on the plane) as said never a problem.
Now we are stuck here like many others, no travel.

Off topic again, soz.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## HKJeffB (Mar 17, 2021)

Bilton_d said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yes we did our research on the company and to be honest the UK side went really well, they have assigned Santa Fe in the PH who are a large reputable company.
> 
> ...


Santa Fe is pretty professional. They have moved me all over Asia on multiple occasions. I would fully expect they could handle this ... probably who I would have used before hearing this experience. Really appreciate the post and this chain of discussion.


----------



## Bilton_d (Jan 11, 2021)

Basically we ended up with a bill of 235,000php in demurrage, abandonment and customs fees due to the incompetence of SantaFe/person dealing with our case .... they were a joke.
We are seeking compensation from the UK company who naturally don't want to pay.

They won't even provide a full incident report.

Facts were:

Chainsaws are not on the restricted items list provided to us.
Santafe reported the chainsaw's to customs even though the were not restricted items which we cant get any answer as to why they did that.
They advised us to request a permit to import the 2 used chainsaws but gave us the wrong details and then tried to cover up their mistake.
Never expedited anything, rarely came back with any information.
Still hasn't provided a full breakdown of the excess charges even after several requests
Still waiting on the customs report


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Bilton_d said:


> Basically we ended up with a bill of 235,000php in demurrage, abandonment and customs fees due to the incompetence of SantaFe/person dealing with our case .... they were a joke.
> We are seeking compensation from the UK company who naturally don't want to pay.
> 
> They won't even provide a full incident report.
> ...


 Well. They INFORMED you wrong before sending, so not odd it became problem in the custom.

Chainsaws ARE kind of restricted by owner need special permit to be allowed to have chainsaw. That I know, while I GUESS EACH chainsaw need to be approved even when it's same owner.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I really feel for you and your family Bilton, what a complete mess and basically at times it's like that here, nobody takes responsibility each and every company hires another to do contract work so it's a catch 22 and who do you complain to and of course if anyone has to be hired they'll need some money.

Have you received your shipment yet or is it still sitting now waiting for that 235,000 peso bill, how ridiculous that's nearly $5000 USD, And so now if it's still sitting there do you still want this cargo container, it almost feels as if they'd like you to give up and forfeit this container and now I'm starting to feel like some of these Japanese so called surplus stores are fronts for these type of port shenanigans.


----------



## patricjohn150 (11 mo ago)

Even if you already know what kind of containers you want, figuring out shipping containers and buy them is a distinct difficulty. Whether you want to buy a new or used container, starting your search online gives you access to a larger inventory than you’d discover with a local container sales company, and you don’t even have to leave your house.


----------



## Emma_Ethan1 (3 mo ago)

Shipping containers can be a nightmare to get in the UK. First, you need to find a company that will ship them. There are many companies that offer this service, but it can be expensive. Then, you need to find a place to store them while you wait for the permits and approvals. Finally, you have to get permits and approvals from the city. This process can take months or even years.

As for my case, I bought it from this company that sells a used shipping container. The process was quite straightforward and I was able to get it within days.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Does anyone have fresh price info for any long TRANSPORT part of container by sea?


----------

